# laufschrift in animierten gifs



## snowgate (3. Oktober 2004)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir zufällig jemand erklären wie ich in gifs solch eine laufschrift, wie in dem angehängten Minibanner erstellen kann? 

LG Snow


----------



## Consti (3. Oktober 2004)

Du erstellst einfach eine Grafik, in der jedes einzelne Element auf einer Ebene liegt.

Nun speicherst du dei Datei, öffnest sie in Image Ready, wählst das Animationfenster aus und legst los.

Näher möchte, und willl ich gar nicht drauf eingehen, denn es alles wichtige steht in dem Handbuch, in der Hilfe oder wurde hier schon ausgiebigst besprochen.

Nutze bitte Die Suchfunktion!


----------

